# Ice Pick



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Badboy69 (Jerry) let me use his fish killer for my last trip. What it amounts to is a long screw driver that has been ground down to a very sharp point. Kind of looks like an ice pick. 

It is definately the quickest and most efficient way of putting a fish to sleep that I have found so far. Just a few quick jabs to the head on each side and it's lights out for even the big AJ that I got a bad shot on. 

The only problem was that it did not have a sheath and I kept jabbing myself while maneuvering. Also, it is made of a material that will quickly rust. 

Does anyone know of a professional knife company that makes a similar tool for underwater use that comes with a sheath? I checked riffe and leisurpro and couldnt find anything close.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Found these with a quick google search. Plenty more too.You could buy some neoprene and have a shoe shop sew it how you want it.

http://www.amazon.com/Pedrini-2741-4-Ice-Pick/dp/B00004RDBV

http://www.amazon.com/Pedrini-2741-4-Ice-Pick/dp/B00004RDBV

http://www.bosunsupplies.com/ProductTools.cfm

same site http://www.bosunsupplies.com/products2.cfm?product=L9500

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(fcx3ese2423pvo55oowss5ze)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=63069


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey thanks for the response. I saw those when I was looking, but i was really looking for an actual dive knife with similar deminsions. Seems like someone would be producing them since they are fairly popular.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Aquatec Raptor Diving Knife. I know you are asking about a pick but like you said ..no sheath means danga danga danga as the croc hunter would say. Anyway it is very sharp. I have the stainless version and wish I could afford the titanium version. The stainless bends sometimes on really big fish but I just bend it back straight.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Knife-Raptor-Dive-Knife-System-NEW_W0QQitemZ260204360768QQihZ016QQcategoryZ29577QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you checked out the Riffe dive knife? Not a pick, but a rather narrow, but VERY sharp double-edged blade.

One of the guys on the boat started bleeding every time he even looked at the thing... j/k, of course, but I couldn't count how many times he cut himself with that knife.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

What prompted the ice pick was fear of losing your dive knife while or after pithing a fish. I took a $2 screwdriver(one of the hundred I have laying around) and used my grinding wheel to sharpen to a point, used a#12 SS screweye on the handle, and ran an elasticlanyard thru the eye as to enable you to attatch to a BC clip. You can also lanyard it around your wrist. What I am trying todevise is a way to use a piece of ridgid small diameter pvc and attach it as a sheath to the BC, same way as a small BC knife but opposite side. Needs to be snug but won't compress at depth. Then, it will be clipped to the BC but sheathed for safety, and still be easily accessed w/out fumbling. All for under $5...


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

So I guess the question would be finding a screw driver made of a non-rust material. 

Jerry, you should start selling these things. I would be the first customer.

For that matter, I guess you could just throw it away after it rusts, since it only costs a couple of bucks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris,

Take a look at the Sporasub Snake Dagger Knife and see if something like that is what your looking for. But it's a little more than the $2.00 screw driver.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (1/23/2008)*What prompted the ice pick was fear of losing your dive knife while or after pithing a fish. I took a $2 screwdriver(one of the hundred I have laying around) and used my grinding wheel to sharpen to a point, used a#12 SS screweye on the handle, and ran an elasticlanyard thru the eye as to enable you to attatch to a BC clip. You can also lanyard it around your wrist. What I am trying todevise is a way to use a piece of ridgid small diameter pvc and attach it as a sheath to the BC, same way as a small BC knife but opposite side. Needs to be snug but won't compress at depth. Then, it will be clipped to the BC but sheathed for safety, and still be easily accessed w/out fumbling. All for under $5...


That makes sense...

One idea in case it takes a while to figure out a sheath is to put a cap on the tip... take one of your old bands from your speargun and cut about a 1" section out of it. Use that as an end-cap of sorts to keep you from jabbing yourself while not using it.

I do that to my spear tips... a little section of an old band makes a great tip cap.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 3, 2007)

:usaflag Go to www.smokymountianknifeworks web site, top right of home page type in icepick and spike they have both I think the spikes might be what you are looking for though.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok Jerry,

I'm going to pick up a few marine grade screwdrivers from west marine and let you do your magic on them. I will work on fashioning some kind of wooden sheath for it. I will call you in a few days when I get it worked out. I was thinking just a wooden tube with a hole drilled in the center for the screwdriver to fit into. THen maybe add a retention strap of some kind.

Chris


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

damn chris just learn to shoot better. i know i don't even go so who am i to judge. i need to get out there again. i work weekends now so i can go during the weekday. just keep letting me know.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i second the riffe that has a skinny blade


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got that Riffe Silencer, and I like, but I can certainly see the benefits of using the screwdriver/ice-pick. First and foremost being that if you drop your $5 screwdriver to the bottom of the Gulf it won't sting too bad to pick up another one, the Riffe on the other hand, well you know where I'm going. I think you are on the right track with just trying to figure out a safe way to carry the thing around. I like what you and badboy are talking about in regards to the pvc or wooden sheath. Good Luck either way.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out Ray Odor's Kill Spike that mounts on the end your speargun !

I've got one on my AB Biller and it works great. It's always there ready to go when you need it!

Click on the attached link and scroll all the way down to "Kill Spike"

http://www.spearfishing.cc/Personal%20Protectin%20Device.htmck

Good Divin' and Stickin'

Capt Rick

Niceville , FL

Emerald Coast Reef Assn (ECRA) Reef Researcher

ECRA - "Building A Better Bottom"


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, It didn't work the first time,:banghead 

Let's try it this way.

Here's the Kill Spike info plus other good stuff on Ray Odor's webpage.

Capt Rick

Emerald Coast Reef Assn (ECRA) Researcher

"Building A Better Bottom"<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><P align=center><P align=center> <P align=center><U></U> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE dir=ltr cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="1%"></TD><TD vAlign=top width=24></TD><TD vAlign=top><P align=center>Our Personal Protection Devices (PPD's)<P align=center>are an inexpensive device designed to assure your defense against<P align=center>those predators that sometimes visit us while spearfishing.<P align=center>See our latest improvement for your Personal Protection<P align=center>THE "KILL SPIKE" (all the way down)<P align=center>







<P align=center>*Your Personal Protection Device is made to fit all the shells of the above description.*<P align=center>*It has NO FIRING PIN, and as such, cannot be classified as a weapon.*<P align=center>*It must be placed over the pointed tip of a 5/16" spear shaft and shot into or onto an* *object underwater.*<P align=center>*Special nylon bushings are avaible for 9/32 and 1/4" shafts and are $5.00 Xtra. It is NOT meant to be fired*<P align=center>*above water and should be fired with enough* *force to counteract the firing of the shell. Below is a picture of how*<P align=center>*your P.P.D. should be placed on your spear.*<P align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal align=center>*All sizes are $35.00 ea. Plus $5.00 Shipping & Handling.* <P class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">Pay by Cashiers check or Money order to <P class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">Ray Odor,*2527 E. 149th. Av., Lutz, Fl. 33559* <P class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">or by Credit Card to:https://www.paypal.com/PREFS-NOTI for <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">[email protected] <P class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">Ph. 813-971-3368 Fax 813-972-4024 <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*ALL Our products are manufactured in the U.S.A *<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: red">NEW<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> NEW<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> NEW<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: red"><O><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: yellow">All <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1:STATE w:st="on"><ST1LACE w:st="on">Florida</ST1LACE> </ST1:STATE>residents MUST add the applicable Florida Sales Tax to all purchases.<O> </O><P align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: yellow; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">This should be noted in your purchase <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*TIP'S* <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">You can use our PPD?s forever, IF you remove the shell and rinse after being in salt water. Aluminum and brass grow together if you don't. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">Best bet is to load the cartridge, replace rubber bushing, then seal themin a zip lock. I use a food sealer and make the bag small as <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">possible. This way, you can dive with it many times without having to unload and rinse.<O> </O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">When ready to use, push your spear point into the bushing and push firmly down till it stops on the shell. This keeps a deflecting blow <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">from causing a misfire. (no fire at all).<O> </O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">To keep from losing your PPD after firing, note the groove at the upper end. Tie a thin nylon line tightly into the groove, <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">Make a loop in the other end that will loop below your flopper (barb).<O> </O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">If you insist on trying your PPD above water, stop at a gun shop and buy a dozen blanks. Use these to check it out, <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">and also to show your friends how easy it fires when placed on your shaft and just popping it down on a piece of wood.<O> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">AND NOW<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">*THE "KILL SPIKE"*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">How many times have you shot your shaft into a fish and felt unprotected when<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">a Goliath or Shark moved in on the scene? I know you've heard the expression<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">" Worse then a poke in the eye with a sharp stick"<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">That's what they have coming if you have a "Kill Stick" mounted on your wooden gun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">What's even better, is your PPD can be carried in a holder positioned just in front of your trigger<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">handle, readily accesable, to grab and shove on your "Kill Stick" for protection. You can even carry it ON<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">your K.S. if you promise to take it off before re-entering the boat.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">Available in standard 5/16" or special order 9/32"<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">Here's the answer to the above question.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">Worse than a sharp stick is a poke 3" behind the eye with 30/06 P.P.D.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN"></O> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">Left side of gun when pointed at fish --$25.00 + 5.00 S & H<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">Right side--ditto<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">Bottom flush mount--ditto<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">FLASH! The PPD Holder* is AVAILABLE Again!*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*$15.00 plus $3.00 S & H*<P align=left>*Accessories.htm ******************<P align=center>*A great Detachable Head (Slip Tip)*<P align=center>*Note: The detachable head is a sure fire way to get your big fish without bending your shaft. It places a flexible cable*<P align=center>*between shaft and fish. Notice the way the adapter goes through the cable loop, this keeps the head from falling off.*<P align=center>*Also see the ring on that same cable loop. When the head is on the other side of the fish, simply reverse the point, place in the ring,*<P align=center>*and pull it back through.* *Screws onto a Standard 6mm Spear Tip*<P align=center>*$30.00 Plus $5.00 S&H*<P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=left>







<P align=center>*The "Tri Point" pictured above screws onto a 6mm Thread common to Line Shafts in the U.S.*<P align=center>*The Triangular ground point cuts through scales and fish like a three edged knife.*<P align=center>*$10.00 Plus $2.50 S&H*<P class=MsoNormal align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal align=center>*Pictured above are:* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*A- A 12" extension to make your Line Shaft longer. (6mm. Th.)* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*B- Change your Line Shaft to Free Shaft style with a barb, 12" longer.(6mm.Fe.Th.)* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*C- If the Shank on your Pole Spear is too short, screw this 12"one* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*in it's place. Now you can go thru the big fish.* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*A bargain at $15.00 Ea. Plus $5.00 S&H* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal align=center>With the "Inserter" ($30.00 + $5.00 S&H) you'll be able to push any wishbone into that powerful rubber. No more needle nose pliers, where slips DO count. <P class=MsoNormal align=center>3/32 x 7" S.S. flexible wishbones ($2.50ea.+ $2.50 S&H) <P class=MsoNormal align=center>1 to 10 for same S&H <P class=MsoNormal align=center>Please note the valve seat taper on the up side of the wishbone. This seals against <P class=MsoNormal align=center>the rubber on the inside, preventing water inclusion in your band. <P class=MsoNormal align=center>WITB(water in the band) disease creates a hydraulic effect that weakens the "punch" <P class=MsoNormal align=center>







<P class=MsoNormal align=center>*50 Flopper/Pin kit. Only $35.00 + $5.00 S&H* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*Will fit 1/4, 9/32 and 5/16" Dia.* <P class=MsoNormal align=center>*EVERY SHOP SHOULD HAVE ONE* <P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">Pay by Credit Card to:https://www.paypal.com/PREFS-NOTI , Click on "Send To", then make payment to <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">[email protected] <P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">By Cashiers Check or Money Order to: Ray Odor, 2527 E. 149th. Ave, Lutz, Fl.33559<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 100%; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-default-font-family: Arial; mso-ascii-font-family: Arial; mso-latin-font-family: Arial; mso-greek-font-family: Arial; mso-cyrillic-font-family: Arial; mso-hebrew-font-family: Arial; mso-arabic-font-family: Arial; mso-latinext-font-family: Arial; language: EN">Be safe, Have fun and good Diving<O> </O><P class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="language: EN"><P align=center>Dive Shop Owners<P align=center> <P align=center>Home</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></O>


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

rob allen makes the "ike spike". it is exactly what you are looking for. flfreedivers.com has it


----------

